# Mosquito Larva Good Conditioning Food



## henningc

Yesterday I noticed that there were hundreds of mosquito larva in several of my outdoor pools. I started netting them up placing them in clean water-from the fish room-and then used a large dropped to start feeding my bettas. These are big larva and each betta took between 4-6. I repeated theat tonight and the bettas are looking sassy already. I'll go for a week or so and set up 3-4 pairs.

Just an FYI the trick is to use clean water, not outdoor water. You can rinse them as well. If you get more than you can use cover and place in fridg. The temp slows their development


----------



## majerah1

One of my favorite times of the year! I love to harvest larvae and feed to the bettas. Everyone loves them.


----------



## Arthur7

The larvae Culex pipiens are also good fodder for young killifish. Here we go.


----------



## henningc

Yep, nothing like free live food. My Bettas are pigs


----------



## Arthur7

In the second picture you can see the newly hatched mosquito larvae.
For food of small fish.
On top of the water surface float the egg packages (cocoons) of mosquitoes.


----------



## henningc

Well I've been feeding 100-150 per day to my 26 breeder bettas. I put some extras in my Multi colony and they went totally insane.


----------

